# [Technik-Ratgeber] Apple Airpods Pro im Test: Das können Apples In-Ear-Kopfhörer



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Apple Airpods Pro im Test: Das können Apples In-Ear-Kopfhörer*

					In den kleinen In-Ear-Kopfhörern Apple Airpods Pro steckt jede Menge Technik - doch halten die Wireless Kopfhörer auch, was Apple verspricht? Wir haben die Airpods Pro getestet.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Apple Airpods Pro im Test: Das können Apples In-Ear-Kopfhörer*


----------

